# Van Aken Scan gauge



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Has any one invested in one of the subject. Are they worth the info they supply? Are they another Toys for Boys?
On the face of it some of the data it supplies can be considered very useful.

With the Scan does it rely on data that can only be achieved on a rolling road?

Kind regards


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Richard,

Funny you should say that I've just fitted one. I must admit being a founder member of toys for the boys  

However on my van because it is a heavy old beast with a relatively small engine (even with a Van Aaken Smart Box), it is consequently low geared, therefore revs quite highly at moderate speed.

My thinking was with the smart gauge I should be able to determine the most fuel efficient cruising speed.

If I can find a speed that gives me around 2mpg more, the gauge will be paid for in 1 year.

I'm off tomorrow for a few days so will be trying it out in earnest.


Just one thing to add, if you are thinking of getting one and have a Sprinter based vehicle you'll need an adapter cable



Andrew


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Just thought I would add a link

http://www.vanaaken.com/europe/index.asp?pagename=scangauge

Ralph


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> Just thought I would add a link
> 
> http://www.vanaaken.com/europe/index.asp?pagename=scangauge
> 
> Ralph


Or click their ad at the top RH side of the MHF home page.

That way they'll see where all the interested parties are coming from, and continue to advertise on MHF

Andrew


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Not there all of the time though is it (I looked for ages and did not see it) and you can not see it from this thread, only trying to help, will keep quiet again in future.

Ralph


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Sorry Ralph, was not having a go, and what you say is quite correct, it's not there all the time.

I was just trying to help push some traffic from this site to Van Aaaken, so they'd continue to advertise.


Andrew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Andrew,

I just got the following back from Van Aaken:

"Hi Dave,
Thank you for your enquiry.
Compatibility with the Ducato's has been a bit hit and miss. So far it has been tested on both 2003 and 2004 models but unfortunately the diagnostics plug were not OBDII. The OBDII plugs look like the ones in the attached images. 
The OBDII connection, according to regulations, has to be located within 2 feet of the steering wheel. Typical locations are underneath the steering wheel and underneath storage compartments.
We offer a money back system on the Scangauge. If you purchase the device but it is not compatible or does not provide the required readings, simply return it to us within 7 days of receipt in the original packaging, in a saleable condition and we will issue a full refund. Please note that this refund will exclude any postage costs you may have incurred.
If you have further questions please contact me on "


Bit disappointing :-(

Dave


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave 
Received my gauge last afternoon. 
I was disappointed with the packaging. Although nothing appeared damaged the box it was in was in such a deplorable condition, I couldn't hand it back in a sale able condition. 

The instructions I find confusing or lacking. For example I can not change the price from $ to £ or €. Or to display fuel tank status on the display screen. Perhaps it is finger trouble, or is it the English in the manual, it appears to translated from Japanese into American by someone in Taiwan. 

The unit does see the Fiat Ducatoes post 2007 LHD. plug, I am not sure yet if all the information is available yet. Time will tell. 

Kind regards


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andrew
I just typed a story and lost the bloody thing because my ISP took me off line.

I had a series of disasters with my Scan Gauge, I do hope you fared better.

I set my beast up 6 times, and couldn't get correct readings. When stationary the voltage, water temp, mph & RPM were correct. When the engine was running on the way up to Blackpool and back, due to the fact it is calibrated in short gallons & $ I put it into Ltrs. I was doing 920ltr/hour at 198MPH & 185RPM, well what a load of [email protected]@@@t. after reseting all data then starting again it was similar.
I have contacted Alex @£ Van Aaken and then Scan Gauge in USA to ask what is going on? This is one of those things that is great to know but first you have to get it to work.
I am awaiting info from the US as to how to over come these problems.
If it is because my manual is written in Japanese then translated into Americanese by a Taiwan linguist, then I am at fault, I should have known better.
If I have a dud unit then I do want a replacement with refund of postal costs in spite of what is published .
So Alex what is your story?

Kind regards


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Richard, 

Took mine on a 250 mile round trip to Wales. The first thing I noticed was that the running MPG looked a lot higher than I expected ( ie less miles per gallon). 

It also made me aware of just how much undulation there is on our motorways, and trying to find a level stretch is going to be quite difficult. 

When I arrived I looked at the trip and it showed I had used significantly more fuel than I would have expected. Reading the manual it gave details on calibrating the unit to the vehicles fuel sensor, when refilling. 

This I did showing that the fuel sensor was indicating about 25% more than was actually being used. 

The RPM reading looked pretty accurate and the MPH was within 2 MPH of the GPS at 50MPH. 

If, when I refill after my next trip, I get accurate readings, then I think it will be worthwhile, as even in it's present inaccurate form it shows some remarkable readings when accelerating when using cruise control etc. 

If I can modify my driving slightly I'm sure there could be significant savings 


Andrew


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andrew 

Thank you for the input. 

Remember when the Scan gauge is in gallons, the US gallon is a short gallon ie under 10 fluid onces as opposed to our 16 that is why you appeared to use more fuel. (A US gallon is 1.2009499 UK gallons) 
As both our vehicles appear to be of a similar breed, not sure of your engine but my donkey is a 2.8 Fiat JTD I may have a unserviceable Scan gauge. 
I will keep you posted when I get a reply from the states.
All I know I was mucking about for ages trying to set it up, with little success. 
Kind regards


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Richard,

Thanks for the info re the US gallons, I had completely missed this point.

Back to the instruction book and another calibration setting.

Mine's on a Mercedes chassis, and it now appears that the sensor is more accurate that I first thought  

Not due to go away for another couple of weeks, but may put in a calibration run  .

Will keep you informed


Andrew


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hello again Richard,

Whereabouts did you find the information relating to Imperial gallons ?

I'm going to try this, but failing that I might working in litres per 100Km.

Thinking about it, mine's an imported van, with a KPH speedo, and of course we purchase in litres so it probably makes sense.

I'll then just knock up a litres per 100 KM/ MPG spreadsheet in Excel and print out for reference.


Andrew


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Van Aaken scangauge*

Hi Andrew

I used to be in the airline game flying with Flying Tigers until I retired from that game. So refueling was not so difficult to get used to. I knew it was always called the short gallon. However I found this site on the web that explains it all. http://www.metric-conversions.org/volume/gallons-conversion.htm

If you are useing a Mac you can download a widget where you put in the litres then Kms and it come up in MPG. Yes as you say set up the scangauge to read Ltrs in the fuel tank you can even get Ltrs per mile or per 100Kms.

I still have no news from across the water. I somehow have the feeling I won't either. I am always ready to eat humble pie if wrong. I am going to try and fit it to the car and see if it preforms the same way before any other action. What I find hard to accept is why the garages diagnostic kit can read it without a dongle changer, why this device fails to.

Kind regards


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Richard,

I think I misunderstood your post, I thought there was a facility within the Scanguage setup to tell it you were working with Imperial gallons. 

Reading your subsequent post, I presume this is not the case.

The adapter cable I mentioned in my first post is necessary as Mercedes Benz in their infinite wisdom, do not fit a standard OBD11 connector.

I presume you've set the Diesel a /Diesel b setting


Andrew


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andrew

I first suspected there was no conversion to Imperial when I first put in 17 gallons and nothing worked, then setting it to Ltrs and expecting to find 80 Ltrs got something far shorter, then after finding the fuel cost in $ the penny dropped.

Yes I am on diesel B but it still reports I am doing 198MPH at 589 RPM while GPS says 65. Quite a good performance until you see the Ltrs/hour this reads 92/Lhrs so when you think I should be refueling twice an hours. Some motorhome Huh.

Kind regards


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

richard863 said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> I first suspected there was no conversion to Imperial when I first put in 17 gallons and nothing worked, then setting it to Ltrs and expecting to find 80 Ltrs got something far shorter, then after finding the fuel cost in $ the penny dropped.
> 
> Kind regards


So the question is should Van Aaaken be selling this product in the UK.

Think I'll email Sean at VA and see what he's got to say.

I'm on Diesel a BTW, did you try the other setting to see what happened?

Andrew


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andrew

Rubbed my fingers to the bone with every setting in the book and online manual


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry finger trouble.

I found the pdf on www.scangauge.com I contacted a gent called Alex on 01344 777 553, I am awaiting a reply from the USA. Alex knows and will accept my return should I cant get it working. Alex feels it is something to do with the OBD11 on my van, I'm not sure. When & if it stops raining I will try it out on my Citroen. If I get similar results then I have a rouge unit

Kind regards


----------

